# My GSD killed a squirrel and wants to eat it?!



## MyFairLady (Sep 1, 2010)

Sorry I didn't know which topic it should go on, but my GDS, Lady, killed a squirrel and she ripped apart the squirrel's arm and wants to eat it.
Is it safe for her to eat it?
I'm worried about parasites...but she REALLY wants to eat it.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I don't even want to think about the number of bunnies and squirrels that have met their end in my yard and that my herd has eaten. I would just as soon they don't kill and/or eat them, but it does happen.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

Yeah, mine have gotten so many of them too. They haven't eaten them....they just like the squeak they make - they think it is a toy like the squeaking Kong toy. I try to teach them not too so I normally make a noise to get the squirrels a head start of getting out of the way! Several Bunnies though haven't been quite as lucky.

Don't know if they would have parasites or not. I guess it is possible. My mom used to shoot them off the porch for me as a kind and I would skin them and she would fry them for me. Of course I'm sure your dog would like to eat them raw 

If they do have parasites (and probably could be safe to assume as they are little scavengers) then you might need to de-worm. Might want to check with your vet.


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

I have no idea about the parasite issue..If nothing else, it would gross me out for one of my dogs to eat a squirrel. I don't think I'd be giving them kisses on the snout for a long time after that.

Koda caught/killed a lizard in the backyard one time, though. I witnessed the whole thing, it was over before I could do anything to stop him. He picked up the lizard in his mouth and tried to run off with it, tail dangling and everything. I yelled at him to drop it and thankfully he complied so I could dispose of it before he got to eat it. 

On another note: rjvamp - You used to eat fried squirrels? You're joking, right?? :crazy:


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Kacie got a squirrel tonight and ate the head. DH took the rest of the body away from her. Poor squirrel...


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

My mothers dogs caught and killed a kitten once. :'( By the time she realized what they had, it was too late the kitten could not be helped.


----------



## Montana Scout (Sep 27, 2010)

what would happen if my dog killed a intruder cat? we have a 6 foot wooden fence and the **** cat keeps jumping it and freakin out our cat.... i guess if it went missing id just throw it in the trash... either the dogs gonna get it, or my .45....


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

LOL let the dog eat it, they're natural hunters and carnivors after all


----------



## MyFairLady (Sep 1, 2010)

Yay!
Thanks everyone, Lady already ate half of it


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Good for Lady! That's what being a dog is all about. My last gsd Omy killed everything smaller than her, we're talking Nutria, muskrats, rabbits, squirrels,raccoons, snakes etc. She ate quite a few of them, mostly the rabbits and squirrels, who knows what else. Uschi and Stosh have gotten rabbits, squirrels and ducks- much to my horror, a little baby duckling that they fought over, but hey they're dogs that live in the country. Bugs, can't count the bugs...if they can't play with it, one paw kills it then it's a snack


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I would mostly be worried about internal parasites, specifically worms, when it comes to our animals killing outside critters such as bunnies and squirrels. I live in an area where hookworm is a huge problem, so I have a fecal float done every time we go in for a vet checkup and worm when/if needed.

I am not so much worried about my cats because they operate a great catch-and-release program with the field mice that like coming into our house around this time of year, but I do worry about the dog who is the most likely to kill something. I do, however, hunt rabbit to feed the dog, and I freeze those for at least three weeks before feeding them to make sure parasites they might be carrying are dead.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I agree- I should have said that my vet does a regular fecal checks since my dogs are hunters and we live out in the ginky weeds.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

really, you would use a 45 to kill a cat that got in your yard????



Montana Scout said:


> what would happen if my dog killed a intruder cat? we have a 6 foot wooden fence and the **** cat keeps jumping it and freakin out our cat.... i guess if it went missing id just throw it in the trash... either the dogs gonna get it, or my .45....


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

doggiedad said:


> really, you would use a 45 to kill a cat that got in your yard????


A lot of people would... While I wouldn't, I'd trap it, people should contain their animals.


As for the topic on hand.. As long as your dog is UTD on everything and gets regular fecal tests, I wouldn't worry TOO much, however if there's a chance of the animal he's eating is full of poison (like a rat who wanders in your yard, dying from poison = easy target)... I'd be wary.


----------



## Dennq (Jun 21, 2010)

Cook it up for yourself. Squirrel is very tasty!


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

If your dog or cat has eaten a wild animal, you can safely assume he has also eaten the internal parasites that are in that animal. I prefer not to medicate my animals constantly, and also prefer not to pay for fecal exams on a monthly basis. So no bunnies, mice or squirrels allowed for my dogs.

I did let Rosa carry home a very recently deceased chipmunk (road kill) one time, but she had to leave it outside when we got home. It magically disappeared by the time she came back out.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

not only internal parasites, but there is mange as well. My aussie got sarcoptic mange most likely from the little critters in my backyard


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I guess I'm weird or something because I would not let my dog eat a squirrel or a cat. I am one of those people that will brake for a squirrel even if it meant I could possibly roll my car. There is no way I would let my dogs eat one. There is a bunny living under my porch and Sin went to chase it one day and I called him back and made him sit next to me and we watched it for a little while. Now when the bunny is in the yard Sin wont chase it, he just sits and watches it. 

As for cats, I have 3 of them and I would be very upset if one of my dogs ate a cat, even if it was an outside cat. Not all outside cats belong to people, alot of them are strays. If you would kill a stray cat would you kill a stray dog?


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Stand by for squirrel farts. Up to you whether you let her eat it, I usually take em away. Squirrel farts aren't as bad as possum farts. ;-)


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Wolfie doesn't eat things, he brings them to me like a little kid bringing his mom dandelions he picked in the yard. LOL! We don't live in the country so he doesn't get much of a chance to get anything. So far, he has brought me a mouse ( on a trap lol) and a squirrel. He catches the rabbit in our yard but he only pounces on it, and it gets away.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

Melina said:


> On another note: rjvamp - You used to eat fried squirrels? You're joking, right?? :crazy:


 
Not kidding...they tasted like tough chicken from what I could remember....

I don't eat them now. I actually feed them and the crows/birds dog food - they love my front yard  It is fun watching the crows come out and haev a field day. Very relaxing.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

AbbyK9 said:


> I do, however, hunt rabbit to feed the dog, and I freeze those for at least three weeks before feeding them to make sure parasites they might be carrying are dead.


We've been feeding raw, after seeing the price of rabbit, Hubby stated he was going to go hunting for rabbit. But I was worried about the ammo he'd use. What do you use?


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> But I was worried about the ammo he'd use. What do you use?


What are your worries regarding the ammunition? Picking the round out of the rabbit meat or using copper-plated rounds?

I hunt bunnies with a CZ 452 ZKM, which is a .22 bolt-action rifle. The ammunition I use varies, but you can get both lead and copper-plated rounds. I tend to buy whatever I can get cheapest in bulk, to be honest, and have had good results with the Federal, which are copper plated.

I generally get through-through shots on rabbits, depending on where I hit them (I try for behind the shoulder blade), so I usually don't have to pick the bullet out before freezing the bunny and then feeding it. Though you should definitely know what's behind your bunny if that's the way you're going.  As I tend to shoot downward when shooting rabbits, the round goes through and into the ground, as a general rule.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

AbbyK9 said:


> What are your worries regarding the ammunition? Picking the round out of the rabbit meat or using copper-plated rounds?
> 
> I hunt bunnies with a CZ 452 ZKM, which is a .22 bolt-action rifle. The ammunition I use varies, but you can get both lead and copper-plated rounds. I tend to buy whatever I can get cheapest in bulk, to be honest, and have had good results with the Federal, which are copper plated.
> 
> I generally get through-through shots on rabbits, depending on where I hit them (I try for behind the shoulder blade), so I usually don't have to pick the bullet out before freezing the bunny and then feeding it. Though you should definitely know what's behind your bunny if that's the way you're going.  As I tend to shoot downward when shooting rabbits, the round goes through and into the ground, as a general rule.


I got cha. Hubby heard that there could be residue left behind that could poison the dog. Hubby said I was crazy - he could be right, but I couldn't find any information backing up the poison theroy. Then hubby insisted it was a good reason to purchase a new cross bow. That was when I started thinking he was yanking my chain.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

Hubby is trying to ask permission to buy a new cross bow in his own sneaky way.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Stosh said:


> Good for Lady! That's what being a dog is all about. My last gsd Omy killed everything smaller than her, we're talking Nutria, muskrats, rabbits, squirrels,raccoons, snakes etc. She ate quite a few of them, mostly the rabbits and squirrels, who knows what else. Uschi and Stosh have gotten rabbits, squirrels and ducks- much to my horror, a little baby duckling that they fought over, but hey they're dogs that live in the country. Bugs, can't count the bugs...if they can't play with it, one paw kills it then it's a snack


With people who own dogs or cats that they let/encourage them to kill wild animals I always wonder how they would react if a wild animal killed and ate their dog? Saw this happen one place we lived when coyotes came around - they killed and ate a number of cats and small dogs and the owners were not very happy about it even when they were told "that is their nature".


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

codmaster said:


> With people who own dogs or cats that they let/encourage them to kill wild animals I always wonder how they would react if a wild animal killed and ate their dog? Saw this happen one place we lived when coyotes came around - they killed and ate a number of cats and small dogs and the owners were not very happy about it even when they were told "that is their nature".


:thumbup:

I dont want my dogs or my cats to hurt any animal, even if it's a mouse and I sure as **** wouldn't let them eat it.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> I dont want my dogs or my cats to hurt any animal, even if it's a mouse and I sure as **** wouldn't let them eat it.


So, what do you do when you have mice in the house? We live in the country and get mice pretty frequently when it starts getting colder, and let me tell you, those little critters can do a heck of a lot of damage. I have zero issues with my cats killing mice. It's what they're supposed to do. Of course, my cats are awful mouse hunters, so it's usually me killing the mice after the cats chase them around the house for a bit.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

AbbyK9 said:


> So, what do you do when you have mice in the house? We live in the country and get mice pretty frequently when it starts getting colder, and let me tell you, those little critters can do a heck of a lot of damage. I have zero issues with my cats killing mice. It's what they're supposed to do. Of course, my cats are awful mouse hunters, so it's usually me killing the mice after the cats chase them around the house for a bit.


Totally different if the wild animal is a pest IN your house. I was talking about letting the cat/dog chase the wild animals outside the house. 

It would also be pretty hard for a coyote or bobcat to kill your own cat while they are inside your house.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm not a fan of outdoor mice either. They ate a bunch of wires in my truck that cost a fortune to fix.


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

So do wild animals understand that going IN YOUR house is off limits and being outside is safe? Do your dogs know the difference? When the threshold is crossed they turn from cute little animal into pest?


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

My min pins in the past have killed rabbits and field mice. We live in the country woods all around. We never let them eat them. Too worried about parasites/worms. I have to check all my dogs for ticks afterwards. Once we got our gsd the rabbits quit coming in the yard and the squirrels plan their attacks on our fruit trees when he is sleeping or in the house. This is the first year we actually got pears thanks to Victor. The peach tree got raided when he was konked out from vaccinations. So no peaches this year. We are hoping the puppy will give him some help when she gets older. She goes crazy chasing bugs right now so she will probably join in on the fun later.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> It would also be pretty hard for a coyote or bobcat to kill your own cat while they are inside your house.


It would be pretty hard for them to kill my cats outside the house, too, since my cats are inside cats and don't go outside. My dog doesn't go outside without me being there, supervising. She doesn't get to run loose / out of my sight / outside my supervision where coyotes or bobcats may get her.


----------



## Sambuca (Mar 13, 2010)

I would never let my dog chase after or kill another small animal be it a rabbit, squirrel, etc. and I find it kind of disturbing that so many owners here find this behaviour okay. What happens when your dog decides to pounce after and kill a small dog next?

This is something that I would almost expect from a Pit Bull forum not a GSD one. To each their own I suppose.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> and I find it kind of disturbing that so many owners here find this behaviour okay.


I guess you won't be doing any sheep herding with your dog, then, since it's exactly this prey behavior that comes into play when Shepherds herd sheep. They learn to channel their prey energy to be directed in how they move the sheep, but it's prey behavior nonetheless.

Also, just because people let their dogs chase after squirrels does not mean they would let their dogs chase after small dogs. My dog will call off when she is chasing, no issues. She also knows that a small dog is still a dog, and that a cat is a cat and chasing cats is not okay (because we have them in the house). They are a lot smarter than you give them credit for by suggesting that just because a dog chases prey (which is natural behavior), they cannot be trusted around small dogs or cats.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Pittbulls?? Nah. But our sweet little beagle can catch a bunny and eat it pronto. He shows no signs of wanting to eat dogs or cats. My friend's Golden is always catching and eating moles. This does not translate at all to dogs or cats with her either.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

AbbyK9 said:


> I guess you won't be doing any sheep herding with your dog, then, since it's exactly this prey behavior that comes into play when Shepherds herd sheep. They learn to channel their prey energy to be directed in how they move the sheep, but it's prey behavior nonetheless.
> 
> Also, just because people let their dogs chase after squirrels does not mean they would let their dogs chase after small dogs. My dog will call off when she is chasing, no issues. She also knows that a small dog is still a dog, and that a cat is a cat and chasing cats is not okay (because we have them in the house). They are a lot smarter than you give them credit for by suggesting that just because a dog chases prey (which is natural behavior), they cannot be trusted around small dogs or cats.


Why would anyone let their dog chase a wild animal and kill it in the first place? How about if a wolf chased and killed your GSD when it was out running wild? Would you be upset? (probably I would guess) But that would be a natural drive of the wolf, wouldn't it so maybe you would think it is ok??????

There is no reason in the world for a domestic dog to chase and kill an animal (exception for a hunting dog with it's humans) but just to let it gratuitsly kill, NO!

BTW, most herding dogs don't attack and kill the sheep, as far as I know from the little bit of herding we have done with our dog. They are trained to be very restrained in their biting also.

Interesting that your dogs can distinguish among animals that it is ok to kill and those that it is not ok. Must be great training. How about a pet rabbit versus a wild rabbit?


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> Why would anyone let their dog chase a wild animal and kill it in the first place?


I don't know why someone would "let" their dog chase and kill a wild animal. Seems to me that most instances where dogs chase and kill something are when they are in the yard (maybe not so well supervised ... or simply faster than their humans can call them back), or running off lead in the woods. 



> How about if a wolf chased and killed your GSD when it was out running wild?


As I said above, neither my cats nor my dog runs loose without my supervision. I don't let my animals just run off as they please. (As an aside, we also do not have wolves in upstate New York. Just coyotes. And bears.)



> most herding dogs don't attack and kill the sheep, as far as I know from the little bit of herding we have done with our dog.


But they DO use that very same prey instinct when they herd sheep that they use when they chase small animals. And many dogs that are started new on herding DO try to attack the sheep - apparently, German Shepherds more commonly so than other breeds. At least most herding trainers we've trained with have remarked to that fact.



> How about a pet rabbit versus a wild rabbit?


You tell me.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

OMGosh Great pic! I don't let my dogs kill anything except my JRT does kill mice and eat them I can;t stop her she is to fast.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

AbbyK9 said:


> I don't know why someone would "let" their dog chase and kill a wild animal. Seems to me that most instances where dogs chase and kill something are when they are in the yard (maybe not so well supervised ... or simply faster than their humans can call them back), or running off lead in the woods.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So let me see if i understand you?

You don't let your cats run outside unsupervised, right? Does that mean that they are on leash all the time they are out, or that you go out with them and follow them around and keep them in sight and that they are trained to recall without fail, just like your dogs? Or simply that you trust them not to chase and kill little wild animals like rabbits?


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I see someone is failing reading comprehension on a big scale.

Like I said previously, and I will say it again since you've missed it, my cats don't go outside. They are inside cats. They do, however, chase mice indoors like the good cats that they are. Cats are supposed to chase and kill mice, are they not?

You wanted me to tell you whether my dog knows the difference between a pet rabbit and a wild rabbit. Obviously, my dog will not chase a pet rabbit. Actually, my dog won't chase or kill anything if I call her off. Or have her stay. Or tell her "leave it". That's called training and control.

Would she chase a rabbit outside if given the chance? You betcha. She is a dog. She is a dog with a ton of prey drive, to boot. But you can overrule drive with training. You can teach your dog to down/stay or come back from chasing or not eat the pet rabbit or the house cat or the neighbor's little dog. 

That's the point.

It's in the dog's NATURE to chase and kill prey - bunnies, squirrels, etc. That's what the dog's instinct tells it to do. It's our TRAINING and our SUPERVISION that keeps them from doing these very natural things. If you let your dogs run loose, don't be surprised if they come home with a dead squirrel. No supervision = dead prey animals. Sometimes, if the dogs are in the yard and you're not fast enough - like with the example of the JRT in the post above - they catch and kill a critter because that's their instinct.

If your dog is not trained to leave it, call off a chase, or stay in light of a prey animal, maybe you need to reevaluate your training. If you think a dog can't tell the difference between another dog (its own species) and a prey animal, you're not giving them enough credit.

Of course, your main purpose being on this thread is to antagonize me. That's your hobby ever since I disagreed with you re: shooting in one of the cop threads. Have a nice time with that. I'm done responding to you as you obviously cannot read any of my posts and/or lack the ability to understand them. Just like you lack the ability to correctly quote and respond to quotes.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

AbbyK9 said:


> So, what do you do when you have mice in the house? .


Well if I see one I run in the bathroom and lock the door. Is that wrong?


----------



## Dennq (Jun 21, 2010)

Lilie said:


> We've been feeding raw, after seeing the price of rabbit, Hubby stated he was going to go hunting for rabbit. But I was worried about the ammo he'd use. What do you use?


You could use steel shot for waterfowl or they now make lead free ammo for the state of California or just trap them.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

AbbyK9 said:


> I see someone is failing reading comprehension on a big scale.
> 
> Like I said previously, and I will say it again since you've missed it, my cats don't go outside. They are inside cats. They do, however, chase mice indoors like the good cats that they are. Cats are supposed to chase and kill mice, are they not?
> 
> ...


That is great that you will not respond to any more of my posts. I truly will appreciate that.

And you are right! I did miss it where you said that your cats were inside - I got confused when you said that you had control and supervision of your cats and your dog. I assumed that you meant what you said, literally.

Didn't realize that there was a "correct" way to respond to quotes. Guess there should be a remedial set of instructions for those of us (me) who don't do it "correctly", huh?

Maybe you could try to write a little more clear for those of us who are obviously too slow to comprehend what you are trying your best to say?

And maybe try to be a little less insulting even for someone who just doesn't agree with letting our dogs kill little animals out in the yard or field for no reason other than to kill them?

But please don't flatter yourself too much about my main purpose of being on this forum - you actually have VERY little (actually nothing) to do with it. 

My purpose was, and still is, to learn more about my GSD - the dog breed of choice for topics here.

In closing (for good in this thread), my dog is actually well trained enough not to chase cats or rabbits or other little furry creatures, although he does very well herding sheep.

And will recall very nicely.

However, I really didn't understand what you meant when you said the following, and if you were still responding, you could, I am sure, explain clearly what you meant when you wrote:
*"...stay in light of a prey animal".*

I must admit I don't have any idea what you were trying to say here. Guess it must be my lack of reading comprehension again! And I certainly hope that little quote is ok with you.

Have a nice day.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I dont have mice in my house, if I did I would set humane traps and I would release them far, far away from my house. I like mice. I would not let my animals kill another animal or chase it and catch it. I find that disturbing. I owned mice and rabbits. I would be very upset if one of my animals killed another. I also like squirrels, there used to be one that hung around my sisters house (Ziggy, cute lil bugger) and he came when you called him and you could hand feed him peanuts. I like squirrels. :wub:


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

One reason I won't let my dogs kill and eat anything is because I go on off leash hikes and I do not want my dogs to run off because they saw a squirrel. Once the've got it in their blood... I could not trust them off leash anymore. 

Just not worth it...


----------



## Uniballer (Mar 12, 2002)

LaRen616 said:


> I dont have mice in my house, if I did I would set humane traps and I would release them far, far away from my house.


Make sure it is very far away from your house. This paper describes the return of mice released more than a mile from the capture point, although this is not quite as common as returns from shorter distances.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Uniballer said:


> Make sure it is very far away from your house. This paper describes the return of mice released more than a mile from the capture point, although this is not quite as common as returns from shorter distances.


Exactly! :wild: I'll drop them off in Wisconsin


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> I dont have mice in my house, if I did I would set humane traps and I would release them far, far away from my house.


That's the difference. I live very far out in the country and when fall comes, the field mice come in. That's just a fact of life out here. And while I have sonic pest chasers that are supposed to help keep them away, there's only so much they do, even if you have enough of them and they're not blocked by anything in any way.

I have traps up, too, but most of the time, the mice never get a chance to go to the traps (except the ones that are inside closed areas, like around the fuel oil furnace and in the utility room) because the cats see them before they make it to the traps.

Now for some time, my cats have been highly amused by the mice, because they're fun little squeaky toys they can chase, carry around, and play with. They've not been so useful with the actual killing part, so that fell to me. They've recently started killing, though, and I was very proud of them when I found a dead mouse in the kitchen the other day. (About time! Chasing a cat carrying a live mouse so you can dispose of it is no fun at 4am.)

Don't get me wrong, these mice are really, really cute. They're like little cartoon mice with grey fur, white tummies, and little pink feet. They're adorable. They can also do many thousands of dollars worth of damage to my home by gnawing through water pipes or power lines. And as Uniballer pointed out, simply putting them outside won't solve the problem. Killing them will. So as cute as they are, I have my priorities.


----------



## TheLittleBlackBook (Feb 26, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> I would never let my dog chase after or kill another small animal be it a rabbit, squirrel, etc. and I find it kind of disturbing that so many owners here find this behaviour okay. What happens when your dog decides to pounce after and kill a small dog next?
> This is something that I would almost expect from a Pit Bull forum not a GSD one. To each their own I suppose.


You have a seriously unrealistic view of life.

Dogs (all dogs, not just pit bulls) are _*carnivores*_. Carnivores are called "carnivores" because they are biologically-designed to hunt, kill, and eat meat. This is not a matter of "opinion"; it is a matter of reality.

This means, if you have a problem with your carnivorous dog wanting to hunt, kill, and eat wild animals ... then you have a problem with reality. That's what dogs are supposed to do _and want to do_: hunt and kill. Have you ever heard of the term *prey drive*? The presence or lack of prey drive is precisely how all sporting dogs are evaluated.

The trouble with people today is that they are so far removed from the reality of life (meaning nature and the natural world) that they actually believe dogs "shouldn't" want to hunt other animals.

I personally wouldn't want to own any dog that had all of its natural instincts (and therefore its _usefulness_) bred out of it. Prey drive is what makes any sporting dog use_ful_ ... and lack of prey drive is what makes any sporting dog use_less_ ...

JMHO,

Jack

PS: To the original poster, squirrels do carry parasites (fleas, ticks, worms, mange, etc.); however if you're up on your medications you can easily handle this. Your dogs should already be on Frontline, wormed, etc., so if all of these things are already handled, I wouldn't worry about it at all.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

My dogs do go outside in their fenced area. The fact that they sometimes catch a wild animal there.... I guess I am "letting" them do it, yes. They have caught squirrels and rabbits. The Cat dog has a few craters out there where he found the pesky mole. 

Many a terrier breed was created for the purpose of controlling vermin.


----------



## TheLittleBlackBook (Feb 26, 2010)

Yep, when dogs hunt they're just having fun being dog (hunters) 


_“He was justifying his existence, than which life can do no greater; for life achieves its summit when it does to the uttermost that which it was equipped to do.”_
~ JACK LONDON (from _White Fang_)


Take care


----------



## dhfitch (Oct 19, 2010)

Next time join in the fun with her, get yourself a pellet gun. That's free dinner if stealing food from your bird feeder! Squirrel is great when you cook it properly (dutch oven, low heat). I like it with a nice dark beer, but my wife says Pinot Noir.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

LOL! There's people who want to save a mouse and people here fryin' squirrels in their dutch oven with a brew-ski to wash it down!! This is amusing. 

I personally don't care if my dog(s) kill a squirrel, chipmunk, rabbit, or a mouse. All of those animals are pests where I live and out of control at times. And the more dead mice the better because there's nothing worse than when they get into your house and chew your electrical wires and things stop working...not to mention how big of a hazard that is. And as far as the chipmunks, you don't want to know how many my dad got this summer and still, they are destroying his property. I however, would not allow my dogs to eat them. I would be worried about parasites.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

MyFairLady said:


> Sorry I didn't know which topic it should go on, but my GDS, Lady, killed a squirrel and she ripped apart the squirrel's arm and wants to eat it.
> Is it safe for her to eat it?
> I'm worried about parasites...but she REALLY wants to eat it.


The only real worry is ingesting fleas and getting tape worms, but those are easily taken care of.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

doggiedad said:


> really, you would use a 45 to kill a cat that got in your yard????


I'm not the person who posted that but yes, *I* would kill any stray cats that came into my yard and went after my animals.

Back when I raised, bred and showed chickens and ducks I had a cat get into the duck pen and kill a bunch of babies. These are ducks that go for $50 easily, a couple hundred if they are top winners. I would do whatever it took to protect my livestock.

We used to have a neighbor that would feed all the local strays so trapping them didn't help - more and more just showed up. That lady moved and now the cat problem is gone.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

codmaster said:


> With people who own dogs or cats that they let/encourage them to kill wild animals I always wonder how they would react if a wild animal killed and ate their dog? Saw this happen one place we lived when coyotes came around - they killed and ate a number of cats and small dogs and the owners were not very happy about it even when they were told "that is their nature".


We have Coyotes across the street from us. They use the service road that runs along the east side of our property to get to their hunting grounds. At night I don't let the Cresteds out without either being out there or having Mauser out with them.

If I messed up and a Coyote got one of my dogs or cats then it would be MY fault for not protecting them correctly - not the Coyotes fault. They would be doing what comes naturally for them and I won't fault them for that.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Sambuca said:


> I would never let my dog chase after or kill another small animal be it a rabbit, squirrel, etc. and I find it kind of disturbing that so many owners here find this behaviour okay. What happens when your dog decides to pounce after and kill a small dog next?


Dogs know the difference between prey animals and non-prey animals and can be taught that certain animals are off limits. My previous Shepherds were great rabbit hunters. They would easily catch and kill the wild rabbits that wandered onto our property. But when some of MY rabbits (raised for meat) got loose the dogs knew not to bother them.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

codmaster said:


> BTW, most herding dogs don't attack and kill the sheep, as far as I know from the little bit of herding we have done with our dog. They are trained to be very restrained in their biting also.


Herding is simply controlled chasing. The dogs natural PREY drive is used and controlled to make the dog do what WE want.


----------



## Dennq (Jun 21, 2010)

dhfitch said:


> Next time join in the fun with her, get yourself a pellet gun. That's free dinner if stealing food from your bird feeder! Squirrel is great when you cook it properly (dutch oven, low heat). I like it with a nice dark beer, but my wife says Pinot Noir.


I'm gonna try that recipe!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> Herding is simply controlled chasing. The dogs natural PREY drive is used and controlled to make the dog do what WE want.


 
Sort of like we use their prey drive to go bite the bad guy (or the bad sleeve anyway) in Sch.

My point was that either activity is a LOT different than letting your dog exercise their natural prey drive to hunt and kill wild animals.

We don't let the dog kill either the sheep or the decoys, do we?

BTW, in many areas, like for example in Vermont where I used to spend a lot of time way out in the rural areas, any dog caught running a deer can be shot on site with no questions asked. 

Wonder if that might get some more folks to control their dogs and not let them harass the wild animals? 

Should also do it to cats that hunt and kill wild birds, rabbits, squirrells and the like.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I let Rayden kill/eat squirrels. He LOVES to kill mice. Wild rabbits are game on, but he's never managed to catch one. He also believes that birds are the greatest thing in the world to chase. He is no problem to take for off-leash hikes. I say "EH, leave it" and he knows that now isn't the time for hunting. 

He also doesn't bother the chickens, our rabbits, my pet rat (RIP), the guinea pig, or the parakeets. He doesn't try to kill the neighbor's cat, though he does like to chase her if he finds her in the yard. Also fine with me because she keeps trying to eat my rabbits. (The cat, not my neighbor  He's even caught her before and just tried to carry her around. I don't think she's been in the yard since then, so maybe she learned a lesson?

Rayden also LOVES to chase deer. He only gets a short distance, just enough to make them leave the yard. He knows he's not allowed any closer than that, so I don't even have to tell him to stop anymore. And, yes, I live in an area where a dog running deer can be shot on sight. I've shot dogs for harassing my livestock as well. None of those things have anything to do with allowing my dog to chase pests in his own backyard.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

I think some of you are going with the assumption that people just let their dogs run wild and go after whatever. While I am sure that people do that I haven't see that on here really.

There is a difference between letting your dog get something that comes onto its property and letting it run loose to chase stuff at will. Its natural for most dogs to want to chase and kill things.

I have a terrier mix, we have a gerbil, if the gerbil gets out Buddy will kill it..plain and simple, its not bad, or evil or wrong. Its what he was bread for. I do not "let" him to it, but I do not "not let" him do it either. If he gets to the gerbil before me then there is no since getting all bent out of shape for him doing something natural.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

"There is a difference between letting your dog get something that comes onto its property and letting it run loose to chase stuff at will. Its natural for most dogs to want to chase and kill things."

Doesn't matter what "is natural" for a dog - it's called training to modify a dog's behavior. Don't you train a dog to act right in your house/ It is natural for a dog to protect their food and defend it to the point of biting another dog trying to take it? do you put up with your dog biting you or your spouse or even your kid if they come too close while it is eating?


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> It is natural for a dog to protect their food and defend it to the point of biting another dog trying to take it?


Have you ever watched a pack of dogs eating? They usually have an established order in which they eat and do so without attacking each other and/or defending the food from one another.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Codmaster you have a point there. I don't think it's unreasonable to think you can train your dog to not chase small animals. Is it easy? Absolutely not. Is it worth the effort? Debatable.

Off topic, and I apologize for that, I do think it is much, much more difficult (I'll say it - impossible) to expect to train an outdoor cat to not chase and kill small animals. So I don't think cats should be used as any kind of example here.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

AbbyK9 said:


> Have you ever watched a pack of dogs eating? They usually have an established order in which they eat and do so without attacking each other and/or defending the food from one another.


Wonder why so many people with multiple dogs have problems feeding them right next to each other?


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> Wonder why so many people with multiple dogs have problems feeding them right next to each other?


Good question. I have never had an issue with feeding multiple dogs next to each other and/or at the same time. Only issue I've ever had has been one dog finishing the other dog's food.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

codmaster said:


> "There is a difference between letting your dog get something that comes onto its property and letting it run loose to chase stuff at will. Its natural for most dogs to want to chase and kill things."
> 
> Doesn't matter what "is natural" for a dog - it's called training to modify a dog's behavior. Don't you train a dog to act right in your house/ It is natural for a dog to protect their food and defend it to the point of biting another dog trying to take it? do you put up with your dog biting you or your spouse or even your kid if they come too close while it is eating?


I believe it has already been pointed out that dogs can tell a difference. IMO your point is fear mongering. "Oh my gosh, that dog killed a squirrel, it'll turn on you next!" is what that says to me. I could very well be wrong, just saying how it comes across.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

AbbyK9 said:


> Good question. I have never had an issue with feeding multiple dogs next to each other and/or at the same time. Only issue I've ever had has been one dog finishing the other dog's food.


 
must have very nice dogs without two dominant (or very hungry) ones!


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

Well we on this site spend a lot of time talking about what things our dogs do naturally and how to control these behaviors don't we? Our dogs don't care if they pee on the living room rug or bark at the neighbors, **** it's what they want to do, but we train them not to do these things right?


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Kris10 said:


> Well we on this site spend a lot of time talking about what things our dogs do naturally and how to control these behaviors don't we? Our dogs don't care if they pee on the living room rug or bark at the neighbors, **** it's what they want to do, but we train them not to do these things right?



Depends. 

What about people who hunt raccoons? Rabbits? Fox hunting? Bear hunting? Boar hunting? (im including places outside the US)

I highly doubt the hounds that chase and tree and kill something are going to just suddenly turn on their owners. They are taught the difference...


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Well, Rayden is trained that he can't chase unless I tell him "ok" 
Now, if I'm not there will he chase? He barks at the birds and such, he grabbed teh neighbors cat and carried her around. Otherwise he spends his time in the house. 

some dogs can be trained to not chase, some can't. A beagle who didn't want to follow his nose? A sighthound that didn't want to chase anything that ran away? A husky who didn't want to run? It would be against the breed itself.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

GSDolch said:


> Depends.
> 
> What about people who hunt raccoons? Rabbits? Fox hunting? Bear hunting? Boar hunting? (im including places outside the US)
> 
> I highly doubt the hounds that chase and tree and kill something are going to just suddenly turn on their owners. They are taught the difference...


And THAT is exactly the point - they are trained and not "let to do what is natural". They are trained to act as we the owners want them to.

There is no reason in the world to let a dog or cat out to chase and kill the little wild animals that live around us. Not game animals but just the normal fauna around us.

And sad to say, if these dogs and cats get attacked by wild animals while they are out in the wild then we must say too bad. I.E. a coyote killing a small dog or cat while it is out in the wild.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Well I live in the city, so if I saw a stray cat it would usually run and if I kept seeing it, I would call AC. I wouldn't let my dogs eat something they killed, I would tell them to drop it and dispose of the dead animal properly.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Dainerra said:


> Well, Rayden is trained that he can't chase unless I tell him "ok"
> Now, if I'm not there will he chase? He barks at the birds and such, he grabbed teh neighbors cat and carried her around. Otherwise he spends his time in the house.
> 
> some dogs can be trained to not chase, some can't. A beagle who didn't want to follow his nose? A sighthound that didn't want to chase anything that ran away? A husky who didn't want to run? It would be against the breed itself.


Are you suggesting that a beagle cannot be trained to not chase certain animals? Does that also mean that a pit cannot be trained not to fight other dogs since they have been bred for a long time to do just that? Or that an Afghan hound cannot be trained to not chase little prey?


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Codmaster, I agree that it is a shame what the outdoor cat population does to the songbirds and other threatened species. National Geographic did an article on that subject a while back.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

codmaster said:


> And THAT is exactly the point - they are trained and not "let to do what is natural". They are trained to act as we the owners want them to.
> 
> There is no reason in the world to let a dog or cat out to chase and kill the little wild animals that live around us. Not game animals but just the normal fauna around us.
> 
> And sad to say, if these dogs and cats get attacked by wild animals while they are out in the wild then we must say too bad. I.E. a coyote killing a small dog or cat while it is out in the wild.


You have..really missed the point.

Either way, its still the same type of aggression.

**** Hound taken out to chase Raccoons.....GSD taken out to chase Raccoons....whats the difference? **** Hound chases a raccoon off its property...GSD chases a raccoon off its property...Whats the difference? **** hound chases catches and kills raccoon on its property...GSD chases catches and kills raccoon on its property...whats the difference?

You're going with the assumption that everyone is letting their dog run loose willy nilly.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

GSDolch said:


> You have..really missed the point.
> 
> Either way, its still the same type of aggression.
> 
> ...


No, you are obviously not understanding what i am saying or don't care what your dog or cat does.

Try again, your dog goes out into the field and chases a deer or perhaps pulls down a fawn. Now try here - Is that ok?

Your cat goes into your yard and kills a robin. Is that ok?

I am not talking about a legitament hunting situation!

I am talking about a dog or cat chasing, harassing or killing wild animals just because they feel like doing it and for no good reason other than they have never been taught not to.

If you cannot see what is wrong with that, then you don't and nothing I or anyone else can say will let you understand.

Just for the heck of it, how would you feel if your GSD who is chasing and killing the semi tame raccoon was jumped on by two of it's relatives and killed or perhaps shot by an irate raccoon lover while he was chasing the animal through the woods?

But enough of this topic - no one is going to change their mind!


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

My lab caught a squirrel once when he was a pup and licked the thing to death,lol before letting him go- no killing or eating. However, if my dog killed a wild animal and wanted to eat it I'm not sure I would totally freak. When I take them to my dads in the country they have acres to run free on and probably have eaten a slew of things I'm unaware of- dogs before they were domesticated hunted to survive- it's an instinct. At home I say leave it when we see a bunny, crow, or squirrel and they have learned to listen but it does go against their natural drive.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

codmaster said:


> No, you are obviously not understanding what i am saying or don't care what your dog or cat does.
> 
> Try again, your dog goes out into the field and chases a deer or perhaps pulls down a fawn. Now try here - Is that ok?
> 
> ...


Again, you are going with the assumption that the dogs are running willy nilly, and again, are using fear mongering. If raccoons ganged up on my dog (unlikely) then that would be natural. If someone shoots my dog then it would be on my *property* not because the dogs were running loose.

Regardless of how you feel, what one lets their dog do on their property is their business, not yours. My terrier wouldn't think twice about killing a rabbit on our property because that is what his breed was bred to do. One might be able to control it, but that never, ever goes away and if I am on my yard, he is on my yard I am not going to think much if he goes after something that comes into our yard. More than likely they will run away and most animals are smart enough not to come back around after a few times. (ok those pesky squirrels though, they are a pain and I wouldn't think twice to shoot them myself)


_If you cannot see what is wrong with that, then you don't and nothing I or anyone else can say will let you understand._

The very same thing can be said for you 

_But enough of this topic - no one is going to change their mind!_

This I do agree with and will agree to disagree


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Last thought - if your terrier were chasing a rabbit ON YOUR PROPERTY and a coyote grabbed him and killed him and ate him, you would not be upset because he is just doing what is natural for him; and your terrier was out in nature, right? 

Not that I would like a dog to be killed just because he was running a wild animal because it is his nature, of course.

You are correct, I am not about to change my mind that pet dogs and cats should not be allowed to choose themselves to chase and kill wild animals.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I think codmaster, what you are trying to say is just because a dog WANTS to do something doesn't mean they should be allowed to by their owner?

So if I am out in the yard with my dog and a squirrel comes in, I am going to call my dog off the squirrel. And they should respond. Because my dogs would also love, maybe, to chase children, or people with canes, or whatever, and if I call them off _______________________ (fill in the blank) they had better come back. Regardless of breed - so my Schip mix dropped a rabbit, even though they are vermin hunters. Because I said so. 

I think that's what you are saying? If so, I agree!


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

pretty much yes. would I shoot the coyote? yes, because I have livestock and don't want coyotes killing them as well. I also wouldn't be upset at my neighbor if they shot my dog because they saw him chasing deer on their property. Why? because I know that it's a possibility and it's my job to make sure he isn't roaming free.

then again, Rayden isn't alone out in the yard at night, so unless the coyote is roaming and comes in the dog door.... Or attacks in broad daylight a few hundred feet from a human.. both of which are signs that the coyote isn't right anyway

ETA: before I get jumped on by anyone, this is not to say that I wouldn't be completely devastated is something happened to my dog. But, I do know that certain activities can get him shot. Just going onto a neighbor's property is enough for some people to shoot your dog, so I don't let him.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> I think codmaster, what you are trying to say is just because a dog WANTS to do something doesn't mean they should be allowed to by their owner?
> 
> So if I am out in the yard with my dog and a squirrel comes in, I am going to call my dog off the squirrel. And they should respond. Because my dogs would also love, maybe, to chase children, or people with canes, or whatever, and if I call them off _______________________ (fill in the blank) they had better come back. Regardless of breed - so my Schip mix dropped a rabbit, even though they are vermin hunters. Because I said so.
> 
> I think that's what you are saying? If so, I agree!


I agree with that as well. I can call my dog off of anything that he is chasing. However, I don't see anything wrong with allowing him to do it from time to time. 
None of us who are arguing let our dogs roam willy-nilly, going on wild killing sprees. We are talking about the occasional bunny or squirrel that happens to get caught in the dog's own yard. 
Codmaster's argument has seemed slanted towards you being at fault because your Schip-mix caught the rabbit in the first place.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Of course there will be accidents when our dog or cat will get a chance to attack small or big wildlife, but you are right. What i am saying is that we should train and manage to prevent it as much as we can.

And that we should not be as hypercritical as some folks are in letting our dogs or cats run after and kill wildlife and then getting totally upset if their pet happens to become a victim of a bigger stronger specimen while out hunting.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

codmaster said:


> And that we should not be as hypercritical as some folks are in letting our dogs or cats run after and kill wildlife and then getting totally upset if their pet happens to become a victim of a bigger stronger specimen while out hunting.


but no one has said that??? and no one has said that they let their dogs do as they please, only that sometimes they aren't there to prevent it. And that sometimes they release the dog and let them chase something?


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Dainerra said:


> but no one has said that??? and no one has said that they let their dogs do as they please, only that sometimes they aren't there to prevent it. And that sometimes they release the dog and let them chase something?


How would someone interpret this:
"Regardless of how you feel, what one lets their dog do on their property is their business, not yours. My terrier wouldn't think twice about killing a rabbit on our property because that is what his breed was bred to do. One might be able to control it, but that never, ever goes away and if I am on my yard, he is on my yard I am not going to think much if he goes after something that comes into our yard."

I interpreted it as indicating they DO let their dog run loose on their property and let them act as they want to and kill whatever they feel like.

Maybe I misjudged the speakers words?????


----------



## JazzNScout (Aug 2, 2008)

Ewwww. As for errant cats, I had a cat killer GSD, wanted in the State of Maryland (kidding). A neighbor kept allowing her cats to roam. They were a PITA - one in particular would purposely, like clockwork, taunt the daylights out of my dogs. I warned the woman that I had a cat-killer in my yard, and that I really didn't want to be dealing with the aftermath of what could happen, as I'm sure she didn't want to lose her pet. She kind of snickered, acting like her cat would beat up my GSDs. 
Her cat stopped coming around after I began setting traps and she had to bail one of her others out of the slammer a couple times.
I figured if the obnoxious one came in the yard and Jasmine got it, I would take a shovel and fling the carcass into her yard. She had been warned. 
It's illegal to shoot a cat, btw.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

they are allowing it on their property, which to me means that they stop it when they are somewhere else. Therefore, they ARE able to control it.


ETA: I think the difference is that we who allow it say "It's ok on my property" while you think it is NEVER ok. I don't see a problem with my dog chasing prey. I don't let him do it anywhere but at home. He isn't even always allowed to do it here; if I say "leave it" he does. 
I don't let him jump on people, but I do let him jump on me from time to time. Does that mean he is untrained and thinks that it's ok? No, he only does it if I give him the signal that he can.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Why wouldn't I let my dog run loose on my property if I am able to? Should I keep him on leash all the time? Really? Is that what you are suggesting? If I am on one end of they yard, dog on the other, you think I can just become Flash and get over there?

If he gets something I go take it away, tell him to leave it and go "eww gross nasty" and go about my day like nothing happened. I have plenty of respect for animals, but I don't disillusion myself in thinking they aren't going to act like animals.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I think the point is if we are out with our dogs they should respond to leave it no matter where we are or what they want to investigate. However, when we aren't around and they are loose in the yard all that training goes out the door if the dog has prey drive and really wants to catch that bunny. I don't allow it on my watch, but I'm not dumb enough to believe it won't happen when I'm not looking either


----------



## Biagia (Jan 3, 2011)

*New Rescue GSD*

I've just recently adopted a GSD about 5 years old, Addie. She seams very sweet and a bit timid. Fine with my 2 year old male GSD.
I have cats which she seems interested, curious in. I have not seen any aggression with the cats yet and I am teaching her the "leave it" command. Since the cats are use to dogs they don't seem to be apprehensive about Addie. Should I be concerned about the two of them together? I do not leave her unsupervised with the cats. But how would I know if this interest in the cats could be a prelude to wanting to kill?


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

You added this to an old post. You need to start a new thread under the Behavior topic.


----------



## pkhoury (Jun 4, 2011)

Not sure if anyone is monitoring this forum still, but I heard that dogs' stomachs are pretty resilient and accustomed to eating wild prey. Is this about right? I actually WANT Aero to catch a squirrel or rabbit (he came so close yesterday, but didn't quite run fast enough).


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Might want to make sure that your dog, if allowed to chase wild animals, doesn't try chasing the wrong animal and end up getting hurt or killed himself.


----------



## pkhoury (Jun 4, 2011)

Such as possums? I'm worried about them biting Aero, but they don't seem too bright.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

pkhoury said:


> I actually WANT Aero to catch a squirrel or rabbit.....


Why?


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

..............


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

pkhoury said:


> Such as possums? I'm worried about them biting Aero, but they don't seem too bright.


Maybe you will get lucky and your poor dog will tangle with a big raccoon or maybe a woodchuck. Count on a very fast expensive trip to your vet.


Or maybe even run across another big dog out "hunting"!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

the problem with killing/eating squirrels and such, is they can 'catch' whatever from them...My aussie ended up with sarcoptic mange most likely from a squirrel at one point...Also, rabies is a concern and then your talking quarantine, rabies booster..


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Oops


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Packen said:


> Oops


"Great" picture! How about cats next?


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

codmaster said:


> "Great" picture! How about cats next?


Can he play with yours?


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

Packen said:


> Oops


Awesome pic Packen! Keep'em comin. I'll even add one of my own. Great lookin dog BTW.


----------



## AuberryShortcake (Mar 9, 2010)

I have heard that dogs can be exposed to and catch whatever the wild animal they killed and ate had, so wouldn't potential exposure to things like rabies or distemper be a risk in letting your dog chase and kill wild animals? Maybe someone else has mention this, I didn't read through every post on here.


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

Why is there such a debate over dogs killing pests? Mice, rabbits, squirrels, ALL PESTS. Killing a few probably isn't going to spell the end for the species. Let them have at it you party poopers.  It's a hard-earned meal! Lol.

Honestly though, if my dog brought back something she killed I would just freeze it and feed it in 3-4 weeks. If she ate it before I could take it away, I'd just monitor her for the next few days. No biggie.


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

i let my older dog run after squirrels in the yard-only because she has never ever come close to getting one. if she did i would only be concerned for her health and certainly wouldn't let her eat it because of that.

where i live we have prairie dogs and she got in a row with one and scratched up her face pretty bad. it was actually scary-we were out running and she took off (i should have expected it...all my fault..lessons learned this was years ago) and i screamed for her to come back and she did and there was blood pouring out her mouth and cheek....that's the only problem i have with dogs chasing animals. my dog has also chases deer and elk into the mountains and will come back 30 minutes later lol


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

Packen said:


> Oops


<3 great pic and what a pretty dog


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I got home yesterday and one of my horses was hollering to me, I knew he either needed water or something was in his water, and sure enough a squirrel was trapped in his trough , I went back to the barn to get a rake to fish it out, but not before Maddie my Shepherd jumped in an plucked it out, she than ran off and ate it, it's not the first time she's eaten helpless varmints that fall in the horse water tubs, I just keep her on the same worming rotation as my horses and she's never had problems or been sick.

I can't even count how many animals, birds, lizards and bugs my terriers have killed, if I buried them all my backyard would look like Arlington National Cemetary, fortunately they are only in it for the thrill of the kill, not to eat.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

What a fun thread. They are animals folks not little children. 

Let's see, I rescued Monster Kitty from under my parents' neighbor's porch. The rest of the litter was found dead and the mother either abandoned them or died, so I was able to catch him and made him an inside cat, my best buddy for about 7 years. Once he got a mouse, but did not eat it, he was all proud when I got home and showed me and purred and was so happy. I quickly told him what a good kitty he was and disposed of it. 

After that, living out in the country, mice come in. Frodo (GSD) was acting all weird jumping up and then pouncing and then jumping up and then pouncing, I was afraid maybe he found an extension cord or something, I went over there and saw he was PLAYING with a MOUSE. I got a broom and flung it out of the house, and saw no more of it. 

One night Monster woke me up, I crawled down to the end of the bed and looked and he was PLAYING with a mouse. I could have done something about it, BUT, I took a wild animal and shut him up in my house and deprived him of any outlet for his natural instincts. Instead, I crawled back up and went back to sleep. I did not see or hear from the mouse again. I expect he ate it. Ick. 

I picked up a dog house outside my house and found a litter of mice. I called the dogs. They came running. I lifted it up, Arwen took one and ran into the back yard with it. Frodo killed his and discarded it, I lifted it up again and he killed another. He killed the whole litter. 

I then went and got wormer for the dogs and gave them a dose. 

Arwen got a few rats outside in the kennel. Babs injested a toad and barfed it. Ick. And then I had an infestation of mice. Jenna was in with me, as I cornered one in the dog room. I called her to me. She came over and looked at it, at me, laughed and walked away. (ok maybe she did not laugh, but her meaning was clear -- not in my job description. 

My Fridge is in a cubby hole and occasionally if you are not careful it will not shut all the way. Well, I went into the fridge and there he was, Mickey, staring back out at me. Field mice are incredibly cute, but they leave a trail of poop and they got to go. So I shut the door of the Fridge and brought in the big guns, Arwen. I positioned her at the study door, and opened the fridge. She looked at the mouse and I told her to get it. Nope, she wanted no part of it -- this is a trick question right?

The mouse ran down and out of the fridge and across the dining room and under the buffet and hutch. Arwen never moved. At that point I went out and got traps and peanut butter. That worked. 

Earlier this year I had a rat. Rats seem to be cleaner than mice. They make little cashes of food everywhere, but they have only certain places they potty. But they still have to GO. It was a cute rat. I did everything. I put out traps. No luck. I put out poison. No luck. I was HEARING the rat in the walls. Then one day I was hearing something I thought was Odessa. I walked in the other room and it stopped. I went back to my computer, it started again. Then it stopped. Odie was outside. 

I came into the dining room and got down on the floor and looked under the buffet and hutch, nothing. I looked in the garbage can, which I had not gotten around to putting a bag in yet. There he was. 

There was no putting him outside, he would be back inside before me. He had to die. Poison is cleaner but more painful, so I called Dad, he came over, I got my gun, he had his pistol, and we took it out in the front yard. He tipped the can over and it came out and I shot and missed! How can you miss a rat in the snow with a shotgun?!? Dad shot it with his pistol twice as I reloaded, and it turned and came back toward me and I dispatched it. lt _was _quicker than poison, but ick. 

I have not encouraged my dogs to go after rabbits or squirrels or chipmunks, because I really do not want them doing _that _on a walk or during and outdoor show. But, if they get one, I am not going to be too weirded out about it. 

Goblin Kitty was an outdoor cat who's kills included a mole, a bat, and two blue jays -- no love lost on any of those. But she was attacked by a possom, and I ended up losing her over it. I took her to the vet, but she never really recovered. When you live out in the country and have an outdoor cat, you are feeding a wild animal that is willing to be petted and fed, but they are going to kill and eat critters. She was a stray, and she called my house home for a while. She liked the dogs. I got her her shots and spayed her, and she kept the rodents down for me. It was a partnership. But we know that they can die in the road, or be attacked by a wild critter, and that is just too bad. Just the way it is. I did not go an buy her or take her home from a free-kittens sign or take her home from the pound. I did not want another cat after Monster, and for my health could not have another indoor cat. I tried to get the dog warden, the shelter, and the health department to come and get her, no luck. So I had a cat. 

Oh and Frodo got a raccoon and killed it, but did not try to eat it. 

That is about the list of my critters crittercidal behavior. They ARE carnivores and predators and guards. The other critters ARE trespassers. When I am out with my dogs, they never get carried away by critters or their scent. I don't hold it against them.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Verivus said:


> Why is there such a debate over dogs killing pests? Mice, rabbits, squirrels, ALL PESTS. Killing a few probably isn't going to spell the end for the species. Let them have at it you party poopers.  It's a hard-earned meal! Lol.
> 
> Honestly though, if my dog brought back something she killed I would just freeze it and feed it in 3-4 weeks. If she ate it before I could take it away, I'd just monitor her for the next few days. No biggie.


So you wouldn't be upset if your dog got attacked or injured by one of the "prey" animals, would you? I.E. survival of the fittest and all that?

There is no reason in the world to deliberately let a domestic dog to run after and kill any wild animal on their own. Especially when then most everyone who lets their animal do this will cry bloody murder if their pet gets hurt from either a bigger animal or one of the "prey".

You can see a great example of this when a cat or dog owner who lets their animal run around and kill rabbits, squirrels or birds or the like has the table turned whan suddenly their animal is grabbed and hurt or eaten by a coyote or two or three! Then they all start yelling for the animal control to kill all the "nasty" coyotes.

I have never seen or heard of a coyote coming into a house to kill the dog or cat! Not yet anyway!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Packen said:


> Can he play with yours?


No but I know of a dog that he could "play" with that might be a little closer to his own size. How about that? Or does yours only like to kill little rabbits who can't fight back, which is what it sure sounds like?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

codmaster said:


> So you wouldn't be upset if your dog got attacked or injured by one of the "prey" animals, would you? I.E. survival of the fittest and all that?
> 
> There is no reason in the world to deliberately let a domestic dog to run after and kill any wild animal on their own. Especially when then most everyone who lets their animal do this will cry bloody murder if their pet gets hurt from either a bigger animal or one of the "prey".
> 
> ...


Possom got my cat, not once but twice, I did not call any animal control. I did not scream bloody murder. I live in the country, that kind of stuff happens if your animal is only part-domestic. I lost her to the possom. Monster Kitty got out once, and he was bitten by something when he got out -- landlords left a hole in the floor they were fixing. Monster got an abcess. I did not scream bloody murder. I took him to the vet and had it debrided and gave him antibiotics. 

I am not all that fussed about wild things. They are a nuisance. I have shot a ground hog and a rat
and trapped and killed some mice and poisoned another rat. And poisoned ants, and murdered 27 wasps in my kitchen one day. I sleep ok at night.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

So Selzer,

Please don't take this as yet another personal attack but I am interested in what your reaction would be if your "killing machines", cat or dog, were attacked while they were running free and killed by a bigger stronger animal, i.e. wild cats or lynx or coyotes are supposed to be real good with domestic cats and even dogs. So you would not be upset if the wild animals won one time instead of being the killer themselves, correct/ Just curious if you would keep such an open mind if your animal was the loser instead of the winner in the killing?


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

How about one of your GSD's? Just curious.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

codmaster said:


> So Selzer,
> 
> Please don't take this as yet another personal attack but I am interested in what your reaction would be if your "killing machines", cat or dog, were attacked while they were running free and killed by a bigger stronger animal, i.e. wild cats or lynx or coyotes are supposed to be real good with domestic cats and even dogs. So you would not be upset if the wild animals won one time instead of being the killer themselves, correct/ Just curious if you would keep such an open mind if your animal was the loser instead of the winner in the killing?


Yeah I just answered that I think. 

It is kind of difficult for large wild things to get into my yard and then into my kennels. I told my contractor they had to be capable of holding a bear. So far Bears have left us alone. 

I have lost a cat to a possom. Oh well. I did what I could for her, took her to the vet, but she was not right afterwards and died shortly after. 

I am more worried about coyotes attacking me than my dogs. I would be worried about rabies, and I haven't been vaccinated like my dogs have. If I let a dog go to go to my car and she ran after a bear instead and got herself killed, I would very much want for them to catch the bear and take it back to PA and release it. (That is what we do with Bears in Ashtabula County, Ohio. They hunt them in PA.) I would not feel animosity toward a bear for defending itself and doing what was natural. Where would that get me? Would it bring my dog back. 

I keep my dogs safe from any marauding Bears and the only chance the bears have is if the dog is running to my car and we are enroute somewhere. I have called a dog from chasing a rabbit. I would call my dog, but if the dog did not come and got killed, it would be an awful accident. It would be sad. Kind of like the cat, it was sad, but that is the way it is. There are a lot of ways our dogs can die. They can be struck by lightning. I am not going to sit here and sweat about it.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Cod, you keep bringing that up, its always the same question. After going back and re reading, the general theme to your question seems to be, "no".


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

My dog is never outside without supervision so that would never happen. And if it did then yes I would be sad, but what else would I expect a wild carnivore to do? Come and play with my dog? Lol. From your posts it doesn't sound like you've ever dealt with a costly pest infestation. I'd rather have my dogs kill them thank you very much!


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

coyotes ain't nothin, our Texas rabbits will school a yote.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

LOL, wicked bunny. 

It reminds me of The Attack of the Killer Bunny Rabbits. (Not sure if that was the name of the flick but it was the F-- monster movie starring killer rabbits.) Somehow rabbits just do not send chills of fear down my back.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

RazinKain said:


> coyotes ain't nothin, our Texas rabbits will school a yote.


Right! And texas is the biggest state, as well!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

selzer said:


> Possom got my cat, not once but twice, I did not call any animal control. I did not scream bloody murder. I live in the country, that kind of stuff happens if your animal is only part-domestic. I lost her to the possom. Monster Kitty got out once, and he was bitten by something when he got out -- landlords left a hole in the floor they were fixing. Monster got an abcess. I did not scream bloody murder. I took him to the vet and had it debrided and gave him antibiotics.
> 
> I am not all that fussed about wild things. They are a nuisance. I have shot a ground hog and a rat
> and trapped and killed some mice and poisoned another rat. And poisoned ants, and murdered 27 wasps in my kitchen one day. I sleep ok at night.


Do you realize that in some states that anyone can shoot a dog if it is chasing a deer?


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

The neighbors rooster flew over our chain link fence and into the backyard. The dogs had the rooster plucked and eaten in a matter of minutes. I hated that rooster, crowed all day long. lol

It is very common here for dogs to be shot when chasing deer, elk or any wildlife. We have also shot dogs chasing our horses.. Dogs running loose don't get alot of respect here


----------



## Carryingon (Aug 28, 2004)

Despite high prey drive, my GSDs have all been pretty peaceful with the critters. 

However, I myself eat meat, so I personally accept responsibility that something has to die for me to do that. There's a whole other discussion that could take place spinning off of that regarding sustainable farming and humane livestock treatment, but...everybody makes their own choices, Do you feed your dog(s) kibble? Raw? animals had to die, perhaps many animals died to make that food. If my dog catches something wild, he's a predator and like so many have said, my only issue with hm eating it might be the danger from certain parasites. 

Would I be upset and raise heck if something attacked or killed my dog? Of course! He is part of my family. We love him and he provides us with companionship and protection. The squirrel or mouse or rabbit is not part of my family, and we are not emotionally invested in it, so trying to draw a comparison is IMO not applicable; it's apples and oranges.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

codmaster said:


> No but I know of a dog that he could "play" with that might be a little closer to his own size. How about that? Or does yours only like to kill little rabbits who can't fight back, which is what it sure sounds like?


Oh no Cod, do you have a fightin doggie? Man you know what they do to people with fightin doggies? My dog's just a baby, he even rescued that drowning wabbit from the pool and was carrying him over to his kennel for some CPR


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

selzer said:


> LOL, wicked bunny.
> 
> It reminds me of The Attack of the Killer Bunny Rabbits. (Not sure if that was the name of the flick but it was the F-- monster movie starring killer rabbits.) Somehow rabbits just do not send chills of fear down my back.


Night of the Lepus


----------



## Carryingon (Aug 28, 2004)

Don't forget the rabbit from Monty Python's Holy Grail!


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

or this one


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

codmaster said:


> Right! And texas is the biggest state, as well!


are you measuring in acreage or common sense?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

codmaster said:


> Do you realize that in some states that anyone can shoot a dog if it is chasing a deer?


And rightfully so. Dogs will run deer into the ground. If you see a dog chasing deer, shoot, shovel, and shut up. If you do not want your dog shot by a hunter, keep them on your property and under control. 

And no, I don't even LIKE deer. I've gotten six or seven with my vehicles and am tired of them.


----------



## Davey Benson (Nov 10, 2010)

I love deer.... they taste quite a bit like cows. :blush:

Come to think of it, rabbit can be pretty good eatin too...


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

Davey Benson said:


> I love deer.... they taste quite a bit like cows. :blush:
> 
> Come to think of it, rabbit can be pretty good eatin too...


as well as chicken fried armadillo and softshelled turtle. Mmmmmmm....mmmmmm! :wub:


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I don't allow my dogs to chase small animals because I don't want them inadvertently killing a beloved pet one day out of habit. However, our old terrier skeeter killed mice and rats intruding in our yard steadily before I could even react and had the listening skills of a poorly behaved 2 year old When our home flooded 3 years ago we were living with the in-laws while our home was repaired which meant taking the dogs with us. In the span of 3 months skeeter killed my mother in-laws frogs who live in the pond, several rabbits and squirrels, as well as all the rats in the garage- mother in-law was not amused,lol

My lab has zero prey drive though immense ball drive so it's never been a concern with him. Zoe on the other hand has gone after deer, squirrel, and rabbits but has amazing recall and thankfully has never gotten close to getting one- she now doesn't even try. I'm not interested in the diseases, infection from bites from nasty varmints, or mess


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I've had four small animal killers. Niki & Mac enjoyed dining on trespassing chickens from next door ... *DANGEROUS!!! *Mac got a nasty e-coli infection when something sharp pierced his intestines (my guess is that it may have been something like a chicken toe nail) ... it took several years to figure out what was wrong and get it under control. 

Too enjoyed mole hor dourves that she dug up around the yard. 

Faith concentrates on bunnies and squirrels (babies & adults) ... she killed a squirrel a couple days ago and I "think" she may have gotten another one yesterday. I found part of a squirrel tail in one of their outdoor water bowls. She doesn't eat them, she likes to play with them ... BUT ... Mac and Bruiser try to take her kill away and I know if they get ahold of it they will eat whatever it is.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

I wanted to add that I live right next to a lake. This means that we get ducks and all kinds of birds near our property. If anyone has ducks near their house, they know that the ducks can leave a mess of poop and it's really annoying (plus I hate birds period, I find them to be gross). I let Denali chase the ducks off the property whenever she sees them. It's kind of her job. 
She never kills them though, she just wants to play with them. Whenever the ducks are out now, she chases after them, but the ducks see her coming and casually stroll away. Denali actually catches up to them, but they're not scared of her at all. If she decided she wanted to eat the ducks though, I would be all for it . That would mean one extra protein for her! I basically already feed her raw meat; this meal would just be really really fresh. 
Besides, I've had a dog get away from me once and it ate roadkill. He lived!


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I would never take my dogs off my property just to go and kill animals for the fun of it, but I bought my terriers with the express purpose of killing vermin on my ranch, I don't find squirrels and rabbits and mice and rats cuddly and cute, especially when the crap and pee all over my hay and chew holes in the grain and leave their diseases behind on my horse feed, or when they make holes in my pastures and arenas so my horses run the risk of snapping a leg in their effing holes, I value the lives and safety of my horses way more than I care about a filthy vermin , so yeah, my dogs are not only bred to hunt and kill them, but they are encouraged from puppyhood to fulfill their destiny!!!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

LARHAGE said:


> I would never take my dogs off my property just to go and kill animals for the fun of it, but I bought my terriers with the express purpose of killing vermin on my ranch, I don't find squirrels and rabbits and mice and rats cuddly and cute, especially when the crap and pee all over my hay and chew holes in the grain and leave their diseases behind on my horse feed, or when they make holes in my pastures and arenas so my horses run the risk of snapping a leg in their effing holes, I value the lives and safety of my horses way more than I care about a filthy vermin , so yeah, my dogs are not only bred to hunt and kill them, but they are encouraged from puppyhood to fulfill their destiny!!!


But the difference is that there is a reason for your dogs to attack and kill the wild animals around your place - as you said, "not for the fun of it"! BIG difference!


----------



## Tessa99999 (Apr 16, 2010)

It's not going to kill the dog to eat a squirrel, but my dog DID get tapeworms from eating rodents. Mind you, the cat likes to go catch HUGE field rats, bring them into the yard, torture them until they die, and leave them for the dog to find. It's one of those "yea there's a chance" but it's a relatively easy medical fix, and it's REALLY not worth the effort to try and get the mangled piece of dead animal from my GSD just so she MIGHT not get worms again.


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

codmaster said:


> But the difference is that there is a reason for your dogs to attack and kill the wild animals around your place - as you said, "not for the fun of it"! BIG difference!


The tree squirrels get into my attic and chew the electrical wires (here's your reason)

The stray cats crap in my yard, kill off all the local quail, feed on my dove, set up residence under the hood of my truck in the winter, scratch my motorcycle, and tirelessly tease my dog through the chain link fence (here's your reason)

The ground squirrels dig up my yard (here's your reason)

The rabbits eat my wife's plants (here's your reason)

I don't own a horse anymore, but that shouldn't make _my_ reasons any less viable. Some people may train their dog to fetch the daily paper, I train mine to get critters (when I allow it), to each their own.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

codmaster said:


> But the difference is that there is a reason for your dogs to attack and kill the wild animals around your place - as you said, "not for the fun of it"! BIG difference!


grain for horses is reason enough, but mice or rats in the dog food or my food is not??? 

The only reason we kill the rodents is because the come in, and take up residence in my house and leave their little calling cards. They spread disease too. It is not good to have rats or mice around. I got the river out back, and the farms around, and field mice and river rats are around. They got to go. There IS a reason for it. It is not all fun and games


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

selzer said:


> grain for horses is reason enough, but mice or rats in the dog food or my food is not???
> 
> The only reason we kill the rodents is because the come in, and take up residence in my house and leave their little calling cards. They spread disease too. It is not good to have rats or mice around. I got the river out back, and the farms around, and field mice and river rats are around. They got to go. There IS a reason for it. It is not all fun and games


*Whatever you think!*


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I have tasted squirrel -- it is interesting. I prefer rabbit though. I like wabbit. I also like grouse, and phesant. I do not like deer meat. It does NOT taste like chicken OR beef. It is YUCKY. But, if you cut it up and let it sit overnight in onion and salt water, then dredge it with flour, salt, pepper and papricka, and then brown it in butter and onions, and then cover with water, and let cook for about an hour, and then add celery, then potatoes, then carrots, then peas, it becomes quite palatable.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

How about *Rattus norvegicus?*


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

This guy? Hope it comes out...
Google Image Result for http://genome.ucsc.edu/images/Rattus_norvegicus.jpg

Persona non gratis


----------



## pkhoury (Jun 4, 2011)

Packen said:


> Oops


This would be ideal. He's got close to rabbits, but Aero is a lousy hunter. Sometimes he chases neighborhood cats, but he's getting better about leaving them alone (I also have a 16 year old Norwegian Forest cat that he sometimes cuddles with).


----------



## pkhoury (Jun 4, 2011)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Why?


Why not? The person who referred me to this site said her GSD ate both a squirrel and a rabbit (after both fell in her horse trough) with no ill effects afterwards. He does love chasing them, but he's not quite as agile as other GSDs. Perhaps because he's about 7 years old?


----------



## pkhoury (Jun 4, 2011)

LARHAGE said:


> I would never take my dogs off my property just to go and kill animals for the fun of it, but I bought my terriers with the express purpose of killing vermin on my ranch, I don't find squirrels and rabbits and mice and rats cuddly and cute, especially when the crap and pee all over my hay and chew holes in the grain and leave their diseases behind on my horse feed, or when they make holes in my pastures and arenas so my horses run the risk of snapping a leg in their effing holes, I value the lives and safety of my horses way more than I care about a filthy vermin , so yeah, my dogs are not only bred to hunt and kill them, but they are encouraged from puppyhood to fulfill their destiny!!!


I figured pests should be okay, such as rabbits, squirrels and gophers, but I wouldn't encourage him to go after ducks, livestock, or something endangered (which he doesn't have any interest in).

For what it's worth though, I found 4 feathers and a sparrow's beak on my bedroom floor a week ago - I somehow doubt the cat got it, but someone had a good meal!


----------



## zia riley (Sep 8, 2012)

Was told GSD was trained not to kill cats-just every other small animal.She killed & ate them.The She killed cats-that's why I have her.How do I make sure she doesn't kill my little dogs & other pets?She doesn't really care about toys or rawhide.Also After years of running wild-how do I get her to be an inside dog?She wants to come in-& has bonded to me but she won't stay in a crate-literally pulled the wires in-,uprighted the crate & squeezed out between the wires.Twice.Right now must chain-really don't want to & crate-ha-ha-at night.Can't bring her into the house until I can keep her contained over night.Any ideas??PLEASE!!


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

my cat eats rabbits and squirrels all the time she catches shes six and shes done this all her life she also eats more dirty animals like full grown rats 

So i imagine a gsd could eat it also, my gsd has stolen animals from my cat and swallowed them whole a few times (if they are not fully dead). It can't be a problem. I give both of my pets that revolution mutli once a month.


I am pretty sure they have caught a bat together once. I dont know which one killed it in the yard.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

also i wouldnt try to make my dog kill a rabbit or something none of them are "pests" (except brown rats, house mice brought here from europe) they are native animals, anyone that can laugh at stuff like that or smile has to be pretty sick. what a waste. 

Our pets are pests they are non native animals killing native creatures 

But sometimes stuff happens i think u should let your dog eat it


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

Stosh said:


> Good for Lady! That's what being a dog is all about. My last gsd Omy killed everything smaller than her, we're talking Nutria, muskrats, rabbits, squirrels,raccoons, snakes etc. She ate quite a few of them, mostly the rabbits and squirrels, who knows what else. Uschi and Stosh have gotten rabbits, squirrels and ducks- much to my horror, a little baby duckling that they fought over, but hey they're dogs that live in the country. Bugs, can't count the bugs...if they can't play with it, one paw kills it then it's a snack



so being a dog is waging war on wildlife? lol what a joke


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

codmaster said:


> No but I know of a dog that he could "play" with that might be a little closer to his own size. How about that? Or does yours only like to kill little rabbits who can't fight back, which is what it sure sounds like?



i also know of a few dogs he can play with lol like my cousins pitbull


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

....How many times is this post going to keep coming up? It was originally made in 2010. Then got bumped up again in 2011. Here we are in 2012 with it bumped AGAIN. I'd understand if it was an important and informational thread but it's really not. :thinking:


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover (Nov 17, 2011)

Melina said:


> On another note: rjvamp - You used to eat fried squirrels? You're joking, right?? :crazy:


I used to make a mean squirrel stew. No joking.


----------



## TxFig (Feb 26, 2012)

KentuckyGSDLover said:


> I used to make a mean squirrel stew. No joking.



"Squirrel Brains make you smart" -- Mrs. K


Hey - someone had to say it


----------



## apenn0006 (Jun 22, 2012)

APBTLove said:


> A lot of people would... While I wouldn't, I'd trap it, people should contain their animals.
> .



I don't think that is why he was asking...a 45 would blow the cats head off...a 22 would get the job done with less mess.


----------



## apenn0006 (Jun 22, 2012)

My moms Golden will kill moles and then toss them in the air playing catch with himself. As soon as she discovers that he's killed one she disposes of it. She doesn't "let" him eat it but I'm sure he's snuck a few down before she noticed. This dog also lives with two cats and could cares less about birds/squirrels. 

My dog catches bugs like its his job and I don't fault him for that. He has yet to kill anything but that's because we haven't really seen anything. He will watch birds as they fly over so I know he's interested. We are working on cats right now. He was off leash yesterday when our neighbors cat came wandering over. This cat will not leave us alone. He is either a glutton for punishment or he really wants to play. I gave Yager the "leave it" command and he stayed in a down position while this cat was 3 feet away from him for 5 minutes (not bad for a 4 month old with no formal obedience training). He then got up to go sniff the cat with tail wagging and body shaking from excitement. I honestly don't think he wants to hurt the cat...he just wants to play. The cat, however, is just content to tease and hiss. 

I agree with whoever else it was on here who talked about dogs knowing the difference between prey and pet.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Melina said:


> I don't think I'd be giving them kisses on the snout for a long time after that.


Do you know where else I can guarantee their snouts have been?! Squirrel blood is minor in comparison


----------



## mattyg1405 (Nov 9, 2012)

codmaster said:


> Do you realize that in some states that anyone can shoot a dog if it is chasing a deer?


NO they cant , in VT ONLY Vermont law enforcement officers are authorized to shoot a dog chasing a deer in deep snow. youve taken that law completely out of context. not trying to start a beef but look into it im 100% sure the circumstances have to be met before a law enforcement official can shoot a dog. ive actually asked many game wardens about this


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

mattyg1405 said:


> NO they cant , in VT ONLY Vermont law enforcement officers are authorized to shoot a dog chasing a deer in deep snow. youve taken that law completely out of context. not trying to start a beef but look into it im 100% sure the circumstances have to be met before a law enforcement official can shoot a dog. ive actually asked many game wardens about this


Hey, Matty, wanna bet that in most states a dog caught chasing a deer (esp. in winter which can kill a deer even they are not caught) will have a high probability of being shot if someone sees them.

Not a good thing for a dog to do!

I don't know of anyone who is in the woods with a gun and sees a dog chasing a deer who wouldn't at the very least be tempted to take a shot!


----------



## MTGSD (Oct 9, 2013)

*Thread Necromancy*



ChancetheGSD said:


> ....How many times is this post going to keep coming up? It was originally made in 2010. Then got bumped up again in 2011. Here we are in 2012 with it bumped AGAIN. I'd understand if it was an important and informational thread but it's really not. :thinking:


Was reading through looking for specific topics and saw this gem Since its been resurrected twice I thought it was a shame not to bring it around again this fall too


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

The woods here are infested with deer, I don think any hunter would take aim at any animal they arent hunting for unless its for food. A hunter who protects a deer by shooting a dog deserves death. You must hang with a rough crowd cod itf they kill a dog for chasing deer, and its good we live in different states so they dont get shot by me for killing my dog. because I dont know a hunter here who wouldnt kill a man for killing his dog while chasing a deer.


----------



## Wetdog (May 23, 2001)

I can't believe it!!! 17 pages of debate over whether it is ok for your dog to eat something it has killed? 

Dogs are predators----and predators kill things and eat them. That is their trip to the grocery store.

For pete's sake folks----the fact that dogs kill things and eat them is a major reason we have dog breeds today. All of the terrier breeds are based on the dog's hunting and killing abilities----terriers hunt and kill primarily what humans want hunted and killed. Most other breeds like hunting or working breeds, use at some portion of the hunting/killing instinct.


----------



## belladonnalily (May 24, 2013)

Having had 2 Blue Heelers over the past 20 years, living on a farm, I can't help but laugh. My friend from Long Island still tells the story of the first time she visited the farm and found a jawbone in the driveway and other body parts in the yard. Then of course hearing me call an 800lb bull and have it run through the yard and onto the porch to greet us 

We were always happy to find the dead groundhogs...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

enjoy the squirrel ---- 
there are lots of people who eat squirrel , background noise while doing reading , daytime TV talk show . Guests were the crew from "Duck Dynasty" who brought local delicacies for the host to enjoy. One of them was a squirrel stew . The host being an adventurous sort , took a portion , tasted it with some hesitation, rolled the eyes with a yum and then chowed down . looked for it - Dr Oz was the show 
"
*Dr Oz: Is Squirrel Meat Good for You?*

Dr. Oz turned his attention to what the Robertson family eats in order to stay healthy. They all love Miss K’s cooking, who says the key to a Robertson man’s heart is through his stomach. Much of what she cooks for her family is wild game, like squirrel, which Dr. Oz says is quite healthy to eat since it is such a lean meat and low in saturated fat. Jase Robertson says his favorite food is actually frog legs, referring to it as the “_only_ white meat”, and telling Dr. Oz he has loved it since he was a little boy."

actually if you look at a typical menu from the days of medieval England the range of meat was much much wider than our limited beef , pork, poultry. 
I remember having to do an assignment in school on this very thing . Middle Ages Food - Meat

Squirrel anyone ? I am sure there are Duck Dynasty recipes .


----------



## Mark Brachmann (Mar 28, 2021)

AbbyK9 said:


> I would mostly be worried about internal parasites, specifically worms, when it comes to our animals killing outside critters such as bunnies and squirrels. I live in an area where hookworm is a huge problem, so I have a fecal float done every time we go in for a vet checkup and worm when/if needed.
> 
> I am not so much worried about my cats because they operate a great catch-and-release program with the field mice that like coming into our house around this time of year, but I do worry about the dog who is the most likely to kill something. I do, however, hunt rabbit to feed the dog, and I freeze those for at least three weeks before feeding them to make sure parasites they might be carrying are dead.


Even with freezing the rabbit first, I hope you are cooking it before giving it to your dog.
I learned a lot about parasites and freezing wild game & fish from doing my own smoked jerkeys & smoked fish.
When I started out, full knowing there might be food safety issues if not done right, and not properly researched, I spent considerable amount of time making sure I was doing things properly to avoid getting myself, friends or family sick or infected with parasites. Here is a bit of information I learned. This topic also comes into play with sushi, noting almost ALL fish have parasitic worms. 

Sushi Grade fish is frozen before shipping to Sushi restaurants in a special commercial grade freezer that gets WAAAAY Colder than a residential freezer does.

Trichinella parasites in wild-animal meat are not killed by freezing, even over a long period.

Freezing wild animal meats may not effectively kill all worms because some worm species that infect wild animals are freeze-resistant.

A temperature of -31 F (-35C) is required to kill tapeworm eggs and larvae, as well as other parasitic worms.
Home freezing cannot be relied upon to destroy these.

Hence, it is not safe to feed your dog raw rabbit or any raw meat that has been in your home freezer, even for 3 weeks. Not even for 3 years.
If you want to feed it to your dog, proper COOKING Temperature, not Freezing temperature is the real key to safely avoid parasite infestations.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

This is a very old thread, the last reply was more than 7 years ago, and most of the people replying are no longer active.


----------

